# What if you had $100 Cabela's gift card...



## tonynoriega (Jul 29, 2014)

Let's say you won a $100 gift card to Cabela's from work.... What would you buy?


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 29, 2014)

shotgun shells


----------



## Kismet (Jul 29, 2014)

Did you put running lights in your K boat?


----------



## satx78247 (Jul 29, 2014)

.300 savage ammo.

yours, satx


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 29, 2014)

22 ammo.


----------



## tonynoriega (Jul 29, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361488#p361488 said:


> Kismet » Today, 18:11[/url]"]Did you put running lights in your K boat?




Just some clamp on ones, but yes. 

Nothing fancy by any means.


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

I would buy new rain gear or one of those huge advanced anglers guide bags. They make great tackle bags, weekender clothes bags, or a killer bug out bag.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd sell it for $90 and use the money to buy $125 worth of merchandise elsewhere.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 30, 2014)

First Aid supplies.


----------



## applesauce62 (Jul 30, 2014)

I would put it towards buying a new lowrance gps receiver. Mine is fried


----------



## tonynoriega (Jul 30, 2014)

[url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361547#p361547 said:


> bobberboy » Today, 06:11[/url]"]I'd sell it for $90 and use the money to buy $125 worth of merchandise elsewhere.



BLASPHEMY! I will strike down upon thee!!!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 30, 2014)

if I couldn't pawn it off on someone else for the face value I would buy a new rod/reel and/or ammo


----------



## lswoody (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd buy some 7/0 kahle hooks


----------



## Kismet (Jul 31, 2014)

Put in a permanent set of running lights. 

It'll be like a yacht. 
:roll:


----------



## nlester (Jul 31, 2014)

The gift cards I get now days mainly go for tackle and supplies. I probably spend more for line than anything else now days.


----------



## MrSimon (Aug 1, 2014)

I think I'd take my whole family up with me ..... have lunch, let the kids shoot a dozen rounds with the light guns, buy some fudge to take home, and then let the wife pick out something she liked with the rest.

I figure I owe that to them considering how much money I've spent on fishing lures that they know nothing about :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Abraham (Aug 1, 2014)

The biggest cast iron skillet they sell. I love campfire cooking too much to suffer this 12 inch skillet any longer. Some nice stainless circle hooks would be nice too.


----------

